# are you looking for today's newspaper?



## Språkliga Möten

A short question: How do you say "Are you looking for today's newspaper?"

"Etsitkö päivän lehden?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

That's close. _Etsitkö tämän päivän [sanoma]lehteä? _Few people would actually use _sanomalehteä_ here but _lehti_ is a little ambiguous as it can mean both _newspaper_ and _magazine._ The context makes it clear, though. Magazines aren't published daily.


----------



## Hakro

Are you looking for today's newspaper? = _Etsitkö tämän päivän [sanoma]lehteä? _(as GOM already said)

Etsitkö päivän lehden? = _Would you please look where today's newspaper is?_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Hakro said:


> Etsitkö päivän lehden? = _Would you please look where today's newspaper is?_


My suggestion would be: _Ets*isi*tkö [tämän] päivän lehden? = Would/Could you please *find* today's paper? _There wouldn't be much point in looking in that direction.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> My suggestion would be: _Ets*isi*tkö [tämän] päivän lehden? = Would/Could you please *find* today's paper? _There wouldn't be much point in looking in that direction.


You're right, but using the conditional depends on who is the person you are talking to (wife or subordinate for example).

My idea was only to show the difference between "Etsitkö päivän lehteä?" and "Etsitkö päivän lehden".


----------

